# Hymer B544 bathroom tap microswitch replacement



## 118012 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello - 

Does anyone know where I can get a microswitch for a bathroom mixer tap?

I have a 1992 Hymer B544 all with original fittings. 
Recently the bathroom tap has ceased to function. Analysis has deducted that the microswitch in the mixer unit had stopped working - if you bypass the switch connections the pump starts. 

When I took the microswitch out a small spring like piece came out. I am not sure whether this is a spring within the switch that needs putting back or a bit that snapped off. Either way it's probably best to replace the switch. 
I also considered replacing the whole mixer + shower/tap unit but I can't find one like it anywhere.

thanks,

Julian


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

If it is a Hymer special, try www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk but I'll bet it is a standard microswitch that just needs identifying and may well be available from www.rswww.com 
If you could post a photo of the old one...
Patrick


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

I replaced a microswitch in my 1999 MH. 
I got the replacement from
http://www.crusaderproducts.co.uk/ but I did it via a local MH/Caravan repairer who looked up the faulty one (which I had removed) in a Crusader catalogue.

The actual micro switch was identical but I had to swap the little activation arm from the old switch as the arm on the new one was slightly shorter !!

Don't forget to leave a small loop in the wires so that when the tap lever is rotated the wires aren't stretched/trapped.


----------

